# Do snorkels = more power?



## montecarlo (Mar 17, 2011)

Hey guys got a 2010 sportsman 500 ho. Hc piston and cam, slip on, qsc clutch kit and more. I like how the 500 intakes are, they are pretty high up already. But my question is to u snorkeled guys is if I get a snorkel kit with duel air box hoses would that give the bike more power? Or would it hardly make a noticeable difference. Also has anyone heard of Adam making a cv tech clutch for the 500?


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

I would have to say no snorkles make them run lean just my opinion


----------



## montecarlo (Mar 17, 2011)

Ya that's the idea to get more air but if u jet bigger. Then more air more fuel equal more power right


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

yes, if you tune it for the increase in air, you will make more power.


----------

